# Flow direction inline diffuser..?



## Cor (26 Oct 2018)

What is the right position of this inline diffuser: A or B
or is this not important?

cheers,  Cor


----------



## Fiske (26 Oct 2018)

Mine is in B position. But because of a bend in the hose it is upside down. Works fine, so do as you like. I really don't think it matters.


----------



## Siege (26 Oct 2018)

Picture on box shows position A (with diffuser at bottom). Not sure if at matters though.


----------



## Onoma1 (27 Oct 2018)

I had the same question. I found this site which has detailed guidance on installation.

https://green-chapter-shop.myshopify.com/products/qanvee-atomizer-l


----------



## Cor (27 Oct 2018)

According to the picture in the link, it should be A. 
A previous answer suggested that it worked with B.
So I can make the conclusion both methodes shall work. 

thanks for the answers.


----------

